# Getting Traffic to my Website



## RedStix (16 Aug 2007)

Hi everyone

I have recently set up my own company and have a website in place. I am looking at my stats daily to see how many hits i'm getting. I'm getting quite a few hits on my site as well as quite a few "unique visitors". 
I was just wondering if anyone had any other advice as to how i can get more traffic to my website. 

Thanks


----------



## jhegarty (16 Aug 2007)

What type of site is it ?


Google ranks sites based on who links to you , so get links from good sites...


----------



## wanderer (16 Aug 2007)

Perhaps try adding a Google Sitemap to your site and see if it makes a difference after a week or so.

Also, perhaps try Google adwords and/or regional targeting.

i've also used the google service where ones ad is displayed on certain categories of websites.

Be certain to set your max limits though.


----------



## RedStix (16 Aug 2007)

> What type of site is it ?


 
Its a site that provides a service for new businesses



> Also, perhaps try Google adwords


I've heard horror stories of companies clicking other competitors sponsored links until their budget is used up so i don't know if i'd be wasting my money. Anyone have experience of using adwords?

Any other suggestions would be more than welcome


----------



## aircobra19 (16 Aug 2007)

Depends on the site. There are companies that specialise in bring traffic to your site.


----------



## BetterBiz (19 Aug 2007)

Here are my top 5 tips for good search engine rankings:

1. Content, Content and more content! Or to be more precise fresh unique content. Often a blog is one of the best ways to regularly add fresh content. I recommend wordpress which is free.

2. Write articles on your topic and submit them to article directories with a resource box linking back to your site.

3. Good old fashioned press releases with a link to your site.

4. Links from good quality (high PR sites)

5. Post on forums and leave a link to your site with the anchor text a phrase you want to get listed in the search engines for.  


http://www.betterbusinessresults.com


----------



## Figment (20 Aug 2007)

My Number 1. related to content is to make it interesting to the visitor. If its interesting and updated often then they will come back and happily share it with others of the same interest.


----------



## RedStix (20 Aug 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone. The content is spot on (well i'm pretty sure it is) and as for updating it, i have been posting "news articles" up on the site every couple of weeks. If anyone is interested, i could PM them the link and see if they have any thoughts.

Thanks again everyone


----------



## Flax (20 Aug 2007)

Read everything on www.seochat.com

The forums (forums.seochat.com) are very helpful.


----------



## colm (20 Aug 2007)

PM me a link & Ill take a look


----------



## RedStix (20 Aug 2007)

Thanks Colm. I've PM'd it to you now.


----------



## irishlinks (20 Aug 2007)

I'll have a look too if you PM me..


----------



## RedStix (20 Aug 2007)

Thanks irishlinks. I've just PM'd you too. The more positive/negitive/constructive comments/suggestions i can get, the better

Thanks again


----------



## colm (20 Aug 2007)

It looks good internet explorer is showing errors on the page. I dont know if this affects googles opinion of your site or not.
Clicking on the yellow triangle on the bottom left of the page will give you more details of these errors.
Google search for free directorys & add your site to as many of these as possible.
In links is a big factor in page rank.


----------



## RedStix (20 Aug 2007)

Thanks colm for your input. I will look into this error message asap.



> In links is a big factor in page rank


Excuse my ignorance, but what are "in links"? 



> Google search for free directorys & add your site to as many of these as possible


Good idea. Will do. 

Thanks


----------



## gobig (22 Aug 2007)

Its not a wise move clicking your competitors ads out as it will only serve to increase the popularity of the keywords and make it more expensive for you.

Its a good idea to keep updating your skite with news etc as google likes to see a dynamic site.

Getting a .ie , assuming you are targetting ireland will help its ranking.
Link exchanges with partner sites that have a good page rank would be the best way to begin.


----------



## colm (22 Aug 2007)

RedStix said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what are "in links"?


Inlinks are links from other sites on the internet to your site.
The more inbound links you have the better your page rank.
Page rank is how google determines what order to list its search results.
For example if you search _money _on google you will get about 600 million pages..... Only those with a ver high page rank will be in the first pages displayed.


----------



## irishlinks (22 Aug 2007)

I would be careful about the type of site you get links from -  I don't think quantity of links is as important as the quality of the site the link is on and the "anchor text" used to describe the link.
It is possible to do well on google and others by having good content, good site structure, page titles, page descriptions  and just a few links to the site.


----------



## gobig (23 Aug 2007)

Pm me a link to your site and I may have some suggestions


----------



## ajapale (23 Aug 2007)

Why all this PMing? Why not share the questions and answers with everyone?


----------



## Satanta (23 Aug 2007)

ajapale said:


> Why all this PMing? Why not share the questions and answers with everyone?


I presume it's RedStix ensuring they don't breach any posting guidlines and avoid advertising of their site (or trying to gain additional "in links" - it's amazing what you can pick up on AAM  ).


----------



## RedStix (23 Aug 2007)

> I presume it's RedStix ensuring they don't breach any posting guidlines and avoid advertising of their site


 
You got it in one. I'd prefer to put the website address up, but since its against the rules, i decided not to ... hence the PM'ing.


----------



## sullyman (23 Aug 2007)

PM me and i'll take a look. there's a bit involved in getting traffic to it so i'll give you some advice once i have a look


----------



## colm (23 Aug 2007)

I think he's concerned about being seen as a spammer


----------



## RedStix (24 Aug 2007)

> PM me and i'll take a look. there's a bit involved in getting traffic to it so i'll give you some advice once i have a look


 
Hi Sullyman. Got your mail today. Thanks for such a detailed response. I'll look over it again later when i've more time.

Cheers
RedStix


----------



## ajapale (24 Aug 2007)

Is this your webpage (from your public profile)? [broken link removed]

The idea on AAM is to share information and we frown on the extensive use of PM's for side bar discussions.


----------



## irishlinks (24 Aug 2007)

I PM'd the following response to RedStix a few days ago- here it is in full for what it is worth....so everyone can see...


A couple of minor visual things first - which won't be affecting visitors finding your site - but I thought I'd mention them.
1. The menu at the top Home - ABout Us Contact ...etc is not very easy to see because of the light colour.
2. The text size adjuster A+ a- is a bit confusing - and it doesn't work for me. It could be the cause of the irritation message at the bottom of the screen in Internet Explorer ("Done but with errors on page). Your designers should sort that out.

Now the search engine stuff - I am not an expert but I have spotted a few things by viewing the source - that your designers should put right soon. If they can't or won't fix them then you will have problems getting listed on Google or other search engines for the search words that relate to your site.
They have used a package called Joomla - a freely available content management or "portal"  software which allows peple to set up complex websites "fairly" easily using pre defined templates.
You may have noticed that most - if not all of your pages listed on Google show up with a description of "Joomla - the dynamic portal engine and content management system"
This search on google shows all the pages on your sith that google has listed


It has plenty of them - which is good - but it is showing up a lot of them as being about Joomla! It looks like your designers have left the default Joomla description on each page - not a good thing! They need to give each page its own "Meta" description - which is closely related to that pages content. 
Each page should also have a list of "Meta" keywords embeded in it which the search engines use to help work out what the content is about. Some people may argue that these are not very important and others (me included) will argue that they are. I can see by viewing the source code of the pages - that they have again left the default Joomla keyword - which is "Joomla". They need to give each page it's own list of "Meta" keywords - which relate to the content of that specific page.
You might have to be involved in telling tham what keywords and description to give each page. 
I have looked at Joomla - but am no expert - and I am pretty sure these changes are fairly straight forward. Don't let them say you have to pay extra for them. (I am not in the business of designing websites - so I am not trying to get business or anything like that)


Also - the page titles (these appear in the bar on the top of Internet explorer) - i.e "GetRegistered.ie | Our business is registering yours! - Advantages of Being Limited"
It might be better if the last bit could appear first - otherwise every page begins "GetRegistered.ie | Our business is registering yours! " and sometimes the last bit doesn't make it on to the Google entry. This bit is not as vital as the others - but it would help.
If your designers say these changes are not possible or want extra money - I would not stay with them for long.

One more tip for now about the content. It is good - maybe too good. You provide a lot of info but maybe you should put in more about your company and how it can help people - get that message on every page. 
Use more key words and phrases that people will be searching for like "company registration in ireland" .
Use your signature on Askabout Money to "advertise" your site. Dont just put the name of the site - put a link to it with a title such as "Irish Company Registrations" 
Make sure your content is unique - try not to copy stuff from other sites too much (or at all) - you quote from the CRO website a bit - which MIGHT penalise you on google.


----------

